# Headrush & nausea?



## Taytay (6/12/16)

So, ever since I got my serpent mini, it's quite often that I seem to vape myself slightly nauseous and get a headrush 
Never happened with my AIO, which I still use when I get to that stage, so I am thinking it's cause the serpent is a more effective nicotine delivery system? 
Time to drop my nic level? 
Please tell me someone else has experienced this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/16)

Taytay said:


> So, ever since I got my serpent mini, it's quite often that I seem to vape myself slightly nauseous and get a headrush
> Never happened with my AIO, which I still use when I get to that stage, so I am thinking it's cause the serpent is a more effective nicotine delivery system?
> Time to drop my nic level?
> Please tell me someone else has experienced this?



@Taytay there is simply no comparison between an AIO and a Serpent Mini 25... what nic level are you vaping? The SM25 is WAY WAY more efficient! YOu should be at 3mg in it.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SuicideZA (6/12/16)

Yeah those are signs of nicotine overdose. I agree with Rob, drop to 3 mg nic and keep well hydrated when vaping


----------



## Strontium (6/12/16)

I have the sm22 and don't get any of that, it does make my juice taste like crap though. I don't actually know what I'm doing wrong lol.


----------



## SuicideZA (6/12/16)

Strontium said:


> I have the sm22 and don't get any of that, it does make my juice taste like crap though. I don't actually know what I'm doing wrong lol.


I only recently aquired an SM25 and I must say it has changed the flavour profile of many of my flavours I used to love on a dripper. Fortunately, it has enhanced all the flavuors

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Taytay (7/12/16)

Thanks everyone. I am already on 3mg so I will drop to 1.5 by mixing 0 and 3 equal parts. Also planning on starting my diy journey soon so this may be the push I need so I can mix at lower nic level. 

I wish I was ready to drop the nic completely but 0mg juice tastes like undersalted food to me

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Taytay (7/12/16)

Ps. Ioooooove my serpent (I have the 22 on a pico). Can't get over how crisp the flavors are.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Taytay (7/12/16)

Strontium said:


> I have the sm22 and don't get any of that, it does make my juice taste like crap though. I don't actually know what I'm doing wrong lol.


I have the 22 too, but I am loving the flavor! I think it depends on what you are moving up (or down) from... Moving up from an AIO, I guess there is quite a bit of room for improvement?


----------



## Taytay (7/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Taytay there is simply no comparison between an AIO and a Serpent Mini 25... what nic level are you vaping? The SM25 is WAY WAY more efficient! YOu should be at 3mg in it.


Thanks Oom Rob. I am at 3mg so I will start doing a 3 and 0 mix to get to 1.5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/12/16)

@Taytay , nausea and headrush has to be the early signs of a nic overdose - i will agree with the above posters in that regard

I too got a bit of that (when I first tried the Avo) using 18mg. Have diluted down to about 9mg in there and its much better

The SM25 is also a bigger air higher power device than the Aio - maybe try mix a 3mg and 0mg of the same juice to get 1.5mg

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay (7/12/16)

Silver said:


> @Taytay , nausea and headrush has to be the early signs of a nic overdose - i will agree with the above posters in that regard
> 
> I too got a bit of that (when I first tried the Avo) using 18mg. Have diluted down to about 9mg in there and its much better
> 
> The SM25 is also a bigger air higher power device than the Aio - maybe try mix a 3mg and 0mg of the same juice to get 1.5mg


Thanks @Silver ,gonna try that


----------



## Rooigevaar (7/12/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PsyCLown (7/12/16)

Yeah, certainly from the nicotine.

The vapour which the AIO produces compared to the vapour which the SM25 mini produces is quite a difference.
Generally the more vapour, the more liquid is being used and the more nicotine and such which is being consumed.

So if you were to upgrade to an atomizer which produces more vapour, you will be getting even more nicotine then. So as you have stated just mix 0 and 3mg until you get your desired nicotine level.

Moving over to DIY will make you life much easier, you can adjust the nicotine level easily to whatever you prefer. I actually find I get more flavour from juices with 0mg, but to be fair it might be due to the fact that I struggle to take bigger pulls from juices with nicotine as I often end up coughing as the nicotine does irritate my throat / lungs. I find it harsh.

At the vape meet this past weekend it felt as if I was walking on clouds after tasting the juices, I only vape 0mg and majority (if not all) of the juices at the tasting station had nicotine (I assume 3mg). Boy oh boy, the headrush I got was something else. I had to sit down and chug down a fair amount of water and wait a while. lol


----------



## craigb (7/12/16)

I'd like to try playing devils advocate here...

I am in no way contesting the finding that it is the improved nicotine delivery that is causing the headrush and nausea - first time I used my squonker after 2+ months of AIO I was a certified ET (green and somewhere very high in the sky)

Instead, I would like to propose an alternative solution that depends on why one vapes and specifically, why one is vaping at that specific moment.

When I go the squonker I was on 6mg juice on the AIO. I treated the squonker the same way I treated the AIO which is basically the same way I treated the stinkies. Chain. Got x minutes break and aim for maximum nicotine absorption.

While the head rush is fun, the nausea ain't, so I dropped to 3mg and then again to about 1.5. Head rush and nausea all gone. But my work time vapes (have to go down 9 floors and then outside to partake) became less satisfactory and longer. 

Over the weekends though, I enjoy sitting outside on the balcony, vape in one hand and book in the other (David Eddings : The Belgariad series at the moment FWIW) and a bottle of water/cuppa tea on the table next to me. Uber satisfying and enjoyable. Battery life sucks though.

So, what I propose after this convoluted and verbose prologue is... consider why you are vaping, in general and at that specific moment. 

If your are looking to dose up on Nic so that you can get back to your hamster wheel, consider staying at the higher nic level, but take smaller, less frequent hits. This could be compared to snacking on a small bar of chocolate as opposed to eating a whole jumbo slab in one setting, you still enjoy the flavor, just in a more moderate fashion.
If you are just chilling and savoring the flavor and enjoying the moment, drop the Nic level so that you can enjoy the prolonged vaping session and chuck clouds instead of your previous meal. Weekends are meant for pigging out on multiple slabs of jumbo choccies and leaving moderation for during the week.
Mixing my own juice means I can have stock of "high" and "low" nic levels, which I can then pull out depending on the scenario. (the terms high and low being relative to your own personal predilection.

HTH, YMMV


----------



## Taytay (7/12/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> View attachment 77924


Guess where I am going today to get some 0mg juice? Do you really wanna be reprimanding me for my chain vaping?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/12/16)

Taytay said:


> So, ever since I got my serpent mini, it's quite often that I seem to vape myself slightly nauseous and get a headrush
> Never happened with my AIO, which I still use when I get to that stage, so I am thinking it's cause the serpent is a more effective nicotine delivery system?
> Time to drop my nic level?
> Please tell me someone else has experienced this?



@Taytay 
I would be interested to know if you find a difference in this effect between menthol and non-menthol juices?
Why I ask is there are studies indicating that menthol use promotes the intake of the medium carrying the menthol. In other words, if you vape menthol you tend to vape more, which of course increases the nic intake.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25566005

If I am not mistaken, the AIO is a MTL device, whereas the Serpent is DTL. I know that in vaping, unlike smoking, most of the nic intake is via the mouth, not the lungs due to the size of the molecules. If you are vaping the Serpent at higher wattage it will deliver more nic/draw of course, but there will be a muting effect in the uptake to a degree. The difference is probably the higher delivery of nic/draw, but I'm curious if menthol and thus possibly greater overall usage may play a part. For my own education.

In a nutshell. Do you have the same issue with non menthol juice?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (7/12/16)

craigb said:


> I'd like to try playing devils advocate here...
> 
> I am in no way contesting the finding that it is the improved nicotine delivery that is causing the headrush and nausea - first time I used my squonker after 2+ months of AIO I was a certified ET (green and somewhere very high in the sky)
> 
> ...


Or just stay with you MTL device with higher nic and great flavour and save a boatload on juices. More and more of the RTAs are now coming out with proper MTL options.


----------



## -=sT3V3=- (7/12/16)

I have the same issue,
Buying 0mh from now on and adding PG based nic to get 1mg

im a bit of a chain vaper :|


----------



## Taytay (7/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Taytay
> I would be interested to know if you find a difference in this effect between menthol and non-menthol juices?
> Why I ask is there are studies indicating that menthol use promotes the intake of the medium carrying the menthol. In other words, if you vape menthol you tend to vape more, which of course increases the nic intake.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be able to tell you. Kinda hate menthol (runs and hides)... so I only vape non-menthol. Would be interesting to know though...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Taytay (7/12/16)

craigb said:


> I'd like to try playing devils advocate here...
> 
> I am in no way contesting the finding that it is the improved nicotine delivery that is causing the headrush and nausea - first time I used my squonker after 2+ months of AIO I was a certified ET (green and somewhere very high in the sky)
> 
> ...


Great little essay and basically exactly what I have decided to start doing - higher nic for my AIO for when I am at work and need the nic boost in a small convenient package... lower nic for when we are chilling with friends and I tend to chain vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

